
Is IANA about to hand out the last of the IPv4 allocations to the RIRs? - swalberg
http://twitter.com/#!/steve_evil/status/27646139280924672
======
swalberg
There are 7 /8 unallocated networks. This tweet (and some followons) suggests
that 2 of those will shortly be allocated to a RIR, which means that IANA will
immediately share the remaining allocations across the 5 RIRs.

